# Free Samples



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I had actually forgotten about this until the package came in the mail today. For those of you that use commercial sanitizers in your black tank, go to http://www.valterra.com/ and on the front page there is a link for free samples of RV Trine. Ive never used it before so I cant say good or bad about the product, but its a two pack for free.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Let us know how it works for you

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just signed up for the sample. Thanks for the link.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I ordered samples as well








Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link
just ordered samples always willing to try free samples now
wheres the free beer sample site


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

a big







for the link
just ordered our sample

darrel


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Did someone say *FREE!*

Just ordered mine.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

FREE POOP CHEM. It's amazing what you can find on this sight.

Thanks


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OK I'll give it a try
I order a free sample

Don


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I ordered the free samples. Thanks for the information!

Steve


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Free samples are always good, even poop treatment stuff.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link







Waiting for FREE sample! Hope to NOT get a bunch of FREE spam in my e-mail


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I got my FREE samples today.









Fastest ever that I've received free stuff. Usually takes weeks!


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Have to AGREE I got my FREE samples today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LILLUKIE said:


> Have to AGREE I got my FREE samples today.


How long did it take for yours to arrive?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am waiting for mine too.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

7 days!


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

I would have to say that the free sample arrived in about 1 week. A couple sample packets.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

they are handling all these Outbacker rquests quite well - got mine in less than a week!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just got mine today
So we'll try it out next trip out

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Guess i will have to send in for my sample too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> 7 days!


Darn! I'm on day 9 and still nothing..


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 7 days!


Darn! I'm on day 9 and still nothing..








[/quote]

Keep the faith, Jim. Good things take time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Still waiting too....Sad that we have to depend on sample packets of holding tank treatment to make our day









Hurry up Mister Mailman!









Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There is always something fun about getting something (other then bills) in the mail...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I got mine on Saturday.

But, reading the instructions, they want you to prep the black tank for enzyme usage....

Use 2 packets of the stuff with a full tank of water....let sit 12 hours and dump.

Add 1 packet and 2 gallons of water for normal use.

I only got 2 packets.........Do I prep the tank or just use the stuff!!!























Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I got mine on Saturday.
> 
> But, reading the instructions, they want you to prep the black tank for enzyme usage....
> 
> ...


Now you have to go out and buy it...sneaky little samples aren't they??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I got mine on Saturday.
> 
> But, reading the instructions, they want you to prep the black tank for enzyme usage....
> 
> ...


Who has the ability to do that?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I got mine on Saturday.
> 
> But, reading the instructions, they want you to prep the black tank for enzyme usage....
> 
> ...


Who has the ability to do that?
[/quote]

CaliforniaJim for one and I guess whoever else is lucky enough to have a dump station in their driveway


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I got mine on Saturday.
> 
> But, reading the instructions, they want you to prep the black tank for enzyme usage....
> 
> ...


Really I haven't had the chance yet to read the instructions

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gee, it really is great of you guys to test this stuff for the rest of us! Now I know there is no point in getting the free sample, if I still have to buy the product anyway to use it correctly.

Thanks guys!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The Valterra rep was at our local CW last weekend while we were there, so we got a couple samples packs. I also went ahead and requested a couple more at their web site, so now I am a double-dipper.
It is just the dry powder version of their RVTrine product, which I am using already. The reason you have to prep your tank is to get all the formaldahyde out, because it will prevent the enzyme stuff from working. If you are already using an enzyme based product, then no prepping necessary.

Bob


----------

